# Help please swolen stomach from peptides



## RockyO (Mar 28, 2012)

My mate has just started peptides, he only done it for one day and the bottom of his stomach has swolen down to his groin, he was doing 100mcgs ghrp2 and 100mcgs mod grf 3x a day 20 minutes after his first he took 10iu of kigtroping which I thought was too much was thinking is this the problem? It's not sore at all just feels a bit tender and hes had a bit of an upset stomach, any one had anything like this before or kno anything about it help would be much appreciated cheers.

Here's two pics one with tshirt yesteday other today swellings gone down a bit.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

That's strange. The 1st pic looks like a vain man complaining about nothing, but the 2nd.. looks like a scene from Alien.


----------



## RockyO (Mar 28, 2012)

I kno that wat he said it looks like there's an alien growing in his groin don't kno wat it could be


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks like there is some problem there . Best advice i could give is see a Dr . If the thought of doing that is too much for you then wait and see if it calms down , but if not go see a DR!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Nickthegreek said:


> Looks like there is some problem there . Best advice i could give is see a Dr . If the thought of doing that is too much for you then wait and see if it calms down , but if not go see a DR!


Could not agree with this any more,tell him to get to the Doctor ASAP.Thats it fvcked up!


----------



## RockyO (Mar 28, 2012)

Yeh if the swelling doesn't go down he will deff have to go and see a DR


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Go see a Doc.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Holy sh1t that is not normal!!!!!! Never seen anything like this before. Before the peptides was his stomach completely flat? VERY odd looking, I would be in a and e right now!!!!!


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Always found peps caused swelling in my ab fat which is why I moved to legs. Never went that big but could just be an allergic reaction. Hit up some anti hystimines and anti inflamms asap.


----------



## RockyO (Mar 28, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Holy sh1t that is not normal!!!!!! Never seen anything like this before. Before the peptides was his stomach completely flat? VERY odd looking, I would be in a and e right now!!!!!


Yeh his stomach was flat he's said the swelling has gone down again do hopefully just an allergic reaction


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

I would still go see the doc anyway. If it is an allergy it would be to find out what it is and what the f*ck is in that gear.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

RockyO said:


> Yeh his stomach was flat he's said the swelling has gone down again do hopefully just an allergic reaction


Still get to the docs in my opinion.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Out of interest where were his peptides from?


----------



## RockyO (Mar 28, 2012)

gduncan said:


> Out of interest where were his peptides from?


Southern research co, I'm taking the same as he is off the same order and I haven't had no problem


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

RockyO said:


> Southern research co, I'm taking the same as he is off the same order and I haven't had no problem


Cool I was going to say i'll be avoiding but sounds like he had a rare allergic reaction!


----------



## iron-train (Sep 4, 2010)

I've told a guy called singhbuilder to comment on this, he experienced exactly that with gh so he should know what's going on


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

yeah it can happen.

some kinf of tests give me allergic reaction (maybe oils i vials) also pharma grade.

so yes, it def can happen!


----------



## RockyO (Mar 28, 2012)

iron-train said:


> I've told a guy called singhbuilder to comment on this, he experienced exactly that with gh so he should know what's going on


Ok cheers mate


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Might not be the peps, might be the kigtropin?


----------



## RockyO (Mar 28, 2012)

Goldigger said:


> Might not be the peps, might be the kigtropin?


I did think that myself mate but he has been in it for 3 months now and the day after he done the peptides he had this problem, I was thinking it may be bcoz he done 10 iu after it?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

RockyO said:


> I did think that myself mate but he has been in it for 3 months now and the day after he done the peptides he had this problem, I was thinking it may be bcoz he done 10 iu after it?


Using peps as well, then any more than 3iu GH will cause a gh bleed. I don't know if this has anything to do with the lump, but might be worth looking into


----------



## RockyO (Mar 28, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Using peps as well, then any more than 3iu GH will cause a gh bleed. I don't know if this has anything to do with the lump, but might be worth looking into


Yeh that's what I thought, but i think this just gives of a different pulse releasing the gh then a pulse that a woman creates not a man which you don't want sure I read this somewhere before will do more research on it tho thanks


----------

